# Who it Elbrus???



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

Elbrus is a wheel brand sold by Tire Rack. Who are they? Who makes them? Are they related to any other brand?
When I Google them, I don't find them linked to any company other than Tire Rack. Are they a Tire Rack "store brand"?
Anyone have anything good or bad to say about them?


_Modified by BBMW at 2:20 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

all i could find:
"When it comes to auto wheels, the shiniest tend to be the most attractive. And few aftermarket wheels come shinier.both in looks and in quality.than those of Elbrus. Engineers of the Elbrus wheels use a process called diamond machining to design and manufacture wheels. Diamond machining ensures that each Elbrus wheel comes with an eye-catching, mirror-like finish. Despite these wheels' topnotch looks, though, they're relatively more affordable than most of their aftermarket counterparts. But that doesn't mean their quality can't be trusted. Thanks to advanced Japanese manufacturing technology, Elbrus guarantees the durability and performance of each of its wheels. Elbrus' wheels are the wheels of choice for many auto tuners out there. Their aluminum construction and I.C.E. coating help make them more durable against harsh road conditions. Add to these features a touch of European styling, and you've got the perfect set of wheels for your ride. Elbrus offers vehicle owners a wide variety of designs to choose from. It currently manufactures 15, 16, and 17-inch wheels in silver and black finishes, both with I.C.E coating. Both finishes feature an incredible shine that resists fading even after years of use. With their reliable performance and aesthetic edge, Elbrus wheels are definitely some of the best wheels you'll find on the market. After all, the Elbrus wasn't named after Mount Elbrus, the highest mountain in Europe, for nothing. Through its high-strength sleek wheels, Elbrus sets a high standard for other wheels in the market."


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

I was hoping Doc from TR would chime in.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (BBMW)*

why don't you PM him


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

Because this is the type of thing that could be useful to others. I Googled before posting this, and got nothing useful (some marketing blurbs). I figured anything he put out there would stay available here.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (BBMW)*

you could always IM him and post their reply here as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Bump! Was this ever answered?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

They look okay.........some of them, heavy as sh!t, but what can you expect for the price!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

gehr said:


> They look okay.........some of them, heavy as sh!t, but what can you expect for the price!


 I don't think they are that heavy but also tires and TMPS sensors make the tire heavier. Some weigh 21lbs and thats less than some OEM VW wheels.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't buy rims that are over 20lbs for 18"....that's just me I guess .........tires are usually around 22 to 24lbs!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one ! 

Elbrus is our in house brand made for us by ASA. Same gravity casting method as most wheels in this price range......


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Jan 30, 2006)

*gravity cast or....*

it appears that the I05 is high-pressure cast, no? 

i think that would make it awfully good value for a moderate weight, subtley good looking wheel.


----------

